# Game Thread: Friday March 18th, Phoenix vs.Golden State



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* at







*



*Phoenix Suns (47-15) @ Golden State Warriors(21-44)* 


*Friday, March 18th, 6:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Golden State Warriors

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































C: Adonal Foyle
PF: Troy Murphy
SF: Jason Richardson
SG: Derek Fisher
PG: Baron Davis 




*Key Reserves:*






















Mike Dunleavy
Calbert Cheaney 
Mickael Pietrus 





*Previous Meetings*:
Tuesday 7th vs. Golden State W 118-104  
Sunday 13th @ Golden State W (OT) 106-102  



</CENTER>


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns are coming off four days rest, while the Warriors will be coming of their 2nd game in a row after playing Sacramento. With that in mind Suns should be able to take this one. Golden Sate has the ability to hang in there but I don't think they have enough.

Prediction:

Suns 116
Warriors 103


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

It should be entertaining to watch. These new Warriors can put up some points.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Warriors won against Kings! 
but I think Suns are just too good for them!
my prediction:
Suns 110
-
Warriors 104

hope to see some nice showtime action of baron!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Gs 114
Phx 111


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah wow I was watching the Golden State game yesterday and these guys are really exciting to watch. Baron Davis and J-Rich are a really good combo. J-Rich was posting up mobley the whole game because he was too big for mobley. He wont be able to do that vs. JJ or Q though. The europeans for the warriors play with a lot of energy and I hope we can match that energy, especially coming off a huge rest. I think the suns can pull it out, Baron Davis might have a big game though.

Suns-120
Warriors-107


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*http://www.nba.com/games/20050318/GSWPHO/preview.html*

*Preview:*

Golden State (21-44) at Phoenix (48-15) 9:00 pm EST

2004-05 Stats at a Glance

PHOENIX (Ticker) -- Well rested and ready for the stretch drive, the Phoenix Suns play their first game in five days Friday when they host the Golden State Warriors. 

Phoenix has been off since posting a 106-101 victory at Denver on Sunday. Steve Nash recorded 25 points and 11 assists as the Suns rebounded from their worst loss of the season two days earlier, a 127-107 home setback to the Houston Rockets. 

The break was beneficial for Nash, who has been battling the flu. 

"I'm getting better, much better than the last three days," he said. 

With a commanding 9 1/2-game lead over the Sacramento Kings, the Suns' magic number to clinch the Pacific Division title is 10. Phoenix needs to go 15-4 to break the team record for wins, set in 1992-93, when the Suns went 62-20 and reached the NBA Finals. 

Jason Richardson scored a season-high 40 points Thursday as the Warriors held off the Kings, 100-97. Golden State nearly squandered a 21-point lead. 

Phoenix has won 26 of its last 33 games against the Warriors, including both meetings this season. The teams conclude the season series April 8 at Golden State.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This should be a very exciting game. The Suns are just too great offensively. If the Warriors want to win, Baron Davis needs to take advantage of Nashs defense.

121-110 Suns


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Baron certainly did with 7 threes, somewhat to my chagrin, due to the 4000 points I put on the Suns.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Well, Baron certainly did with 7 threes, somewhat to my chagrin, due to the 4000 points I put on the Suns.


Ouch. :jawdrop:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

So, uhhh, what happened in the fourth quarter? Looks like we got practically nothing from our bench tonight, too. Nice games by Marion and Amare, though...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What was up with the Suns? Bad shooting, bad decisions... Q, Jim Jackson and McCarthy with a horrible percentage..

Zarko Cabarkapa killed his old team


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Not a good game. If the Suns are going anywhere in the playoffs there going to have to play better then that. They need more from their bench and they need 4 solid quarters, not 3 or 2. Maybe they were cold coming off 4 days rest. What ever the reason, they will need to play alot better come playoff time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok I was so pissed we lost this game, I wasn't going to comment, but I am really pissed now. :curse: Curse you GSW!!!!!!!! Step it up Suns!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

